

Justin.TV’s Birthday Stats—57 Years Worth of Video and Counting. - prakash
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/03/24/justintvs-birthday-stats—57-years-worth-of-video-and-counting/

======
utnick
I went to JTV for the first time a couple weeks ago and checked out the most
popular streams. The #1 was a broadcast NBA game. The game had several
thousand viewers on JTV, the next most popular streams were euro soccer
matches with hundreds or some 1000s of viewers.

The most popular 'lifecast' had like 10 viewers at the time.

I wonder what % of jtv traffic is in a legal gray area. Of course youtube got
rich off copyrighted content so there is a precedent for this business model.
Interesting to see how it will play out.

